# Tell me wutchu think?



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

This was my first solo Pex job, I've been in the trade for just over two years now.

​http://postimg.org/image/y06fl83op/ 
​ http://postimg.org/image/p2ub3q48r/
​ http://postimg.org/image/uz8qcv9dh/ 
​
http://postimg.org/image/9yiory5v9/

sorry but im not the best at adding photos and running code, im a plumber, i did the best i could.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

looks like a whole lotta work...

not a fan of manifold systems. look good though


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks pretty with all that colored plastic going everywhere...
I You managed to keep it neater than I expected...

I don't use the homerun manifold method either...
I go for the trunk and branch but in a large home may opt for remote manifolds...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You clearly made an effort to do a clean install.

Next time...

Use only white pipe. The red/blue thing screams of either rookie or DIY. It is increases material waste/cost.

Maniblocs look much more cool than they really are. What if there is a problem with a valve? If you insist on using a home run system, build your own manifolds and use real valves. It is usually best to have manifolds in more than one place. One reason is it increases water volume in remote areas of a house.

Home run systems are bad plumbing and inefficient because they waste water, energy, and pipe. Like the Manibloc, they only LOOK cool.

Again, for what it is, it looks clean.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've plumbed a few high end homes in pex, as in $1,000,000+ homes. We used the colored pipe because it is available in 20' lengths. White pipe is probably available in 20' lengths but colored is what the supply house carries.

I like the 20' sticks vs the rolls as it allows for straighter, cleaner installs. As for the leftovers, pex is so cheap I don't care. We store excess pipe and shorts pieces for the next job.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't mind the color pipe, I use it in fact. Lots of times the water will stain the white tubing and show through it eliminates customer questions of your work over their water quality...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't even view the pictures he posted, I get a message 'website blocked'. I guess my anti-virus is blocking them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I can't even view the pictures he posted, I get a message 'website blocked'. I guess my anti-virus is blocking them.


Its uploaded to a forum image hosting site something like PhotoBucket but it looks like they allow "Adult" content to be uploaded so maybe that Conservative Christian Filter you have installed on your computer is blocking the site entirely...

Its just another homerun red & blue pex job he posted...
No big deal....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

tommy plumber said:


> i can't even view the pictures he posted, i get a message 'website blocked'. I guess my anti-virus is blocking them.


...


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

The maniblock looks neat and tidy, I prefer mains and branches with smaller manifolds at the bathrooms so I can recirculate the hot water more efficiently. 



plbgbiz said:


> Use only white pipe. The red/blue thing screams of either rookie or DIY. It is increases material waste/cost.
> 
> I used to think the same thing but now with some larger homes with in floor heat we may have 10 or 15000 ft of white heating pipe and the red and blue domestic makes it easier to identify, eliminates crossed hot and cold (thats never happened :no and the look is starting to grow on me. The Uponor aquapex is slightly more cost but I think the joints and fittings are superior to regular crimp so the extra is justified. And I prefer the 20 ft lengths too so not a lot of waste after a rough in.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job ! 
I'm with the other fellas. Branch system , EP fittings.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure the ductwork guy just LOVED running underneath all that!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a slab house roughed in for a manablock system. I never used one before but I thought I would try one on this slab home with color coded pipe. The job in these pictures is neat and looks well thought out. Good job just keep it up.


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'm sure the ductwork guy just LOVED running underneath all that!


Lol, it wasn't supposed to be that way but the guy running the job (or GC if you can call him that) was changing things up on an hourly basis...


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for all the positive comments, like I said Ive only been plumbing for 2 years and this was my first solo pex install so i appreciate that most of you think it turned out alright. Ill tell ya though, pex sure is great; its cheap, fast, reliable, and profitable...
Thanks again, -kevinB.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

stuebal629 said:


> thanks for all the positive comments, like I said Ive only been plumbing for 2 years and this was my first solo pex install so i appreciate that most of you think it turned out alright. Ill tell ya though, pex sure is great; its cheap, fast, reliable, and profitable...
> Thanks again, -kevinB.


Shhhh...easy with all the pex talk...they're gonna hear you :laughing:


----------

